# PIN - PINCHme.com Inc.



## System (22 September 2018)

PINCHme is a New York based company that operates a leading product sampling and digital promotions platform. PINCHme's platform intelligently matches large FMCG brands with PINCHme's own members, who are consumers that have provided PINCHme with comprehensive personal data about themselves and their spending habits.

In return for the data they provide, PINCHme's members receive free samples of products already available in-store or access to products ahead of their store release, while the FMCG brands receive detailed insights, product reviews and feedback and social media engagement, all of which assist in driving sales uplift. In addition to revenues derived from the FMCG brands for providing these services, PINCHme is able to further 'monetise' its member audience through performance-based online advertising (which involves PINCHme promoting third party advertisements on its website or to its members) and survey based revenue streams (which involve PINCHme members completing third party online surveys).

It is anticipated that PIN will list on the ASX during October 2018.

https://www.pinchme.com


----------

